# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Used SD3

## names

How much should I pay for a used sd3 and what issues should I look for when I pick it up?

I was hopeing to get started for about 400, and I see it is fairly upgrade friendly ?

Or for my first unit should I pick something else?

Thank you for your opinions.

----------


## Mcbride19

400 seems to be a good price, take care of the head(see it works).

it's a  good  choice for a first unit

----------

